# Automatisches drehen abschalten?



## hotschen (6. Juli 2005)

So, nu hab ich auch mal ne Frage:
Lässt sich das automatische drehen (nach den EXIF-Daten) in PS abschalten? Es ist ja ansich ein recht nützliches Feature, da ich aber meine Bilder schon beim runterladen drehen lasse, nervt das ziemlich, da sie ja dann nochmal gedreht werden.


----------



## Nino (6. Juli 2005)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es diese Option in Photoshop noch nicht. 
Du müsstest also deine Bilder ungedreht in Photoshop laden


----------



## hotschen (6. Juli 2005)

Das hab ich befürchtet. Hätte man ja eigentlich auch nicht in den Einstellungen übersehen können. Aber nervig ist das Ganze schon.

Gruß hotschen


----------



## josDesign (7. Juli 2005)

Eine Möglichkeit täts schon geben....

Die Einstellung an der Kamera ausschalten. Aber das is natürlich nicht der gscheiteste Weg ans Ziel zu Kommen.

liegrü
jos


----------

